# ¿Es legal transmitir a 1w?



## andreiu (Abr 18, 2010)

hola compañeros hice un pll veronica de 1w y mi problema es lo siguiente: me podrian multar por emitir con una potencia de 1w sin molestar a nadie, osea que hasta que potencia se podria emitir sin tener licencia.

Gracias


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 18, 2010)

Por ese watio no pasa nada, si excedes de 5 W si que te pueden multar.


----------



## andreiu (Abr 18, 2010)

entonces digamos que si me pillan emitiendo con 1 watio no me haran nada?estoy vivendo en un pueblo de la provincia de avila


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2010)

Alfgu dijo:


> Por ese watio no pasa nada, si excedes de 5 W si que te pueden multar.


Eso depende de donde estés viviendo, las leyes y normas al respecto *NO* son iguales en todos los países.

Ante la duda, consultá.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

si estas cerca de un aeropuerto no esta permitido creo


----------



## GomezF (Abr 18, 2010)

¿Alguno sabe en Argentina hasta que potencia es legal? muchas gracias.


----------



## andreiu (Abr 18, 2010)

estoy buscando por la web pero no encuetro nada en concreto.estoy esoperando aver si hay algun español en el foro que me lo pueda confirmar.gracias


----------



## GomezF (Abr 18, 2010)

Por google yo no encontré nada, o no hay nada o no estoy buscando las correctas palabras.

Si alguien sabe cuales son los límites legales le agradecería que me los dijera. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

http://www.rt-a.com/saldos/proyecley.htm   o vusca   Comisión Nacional de Comunicaciones


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso depende de donde estés viviendo, las leyes y normas al respecto *NO* son iguales en todos los países.
> 
> *Ante la duda*, consultá.



La más tetuda... Diría el compañero Karapálida...
Acá parece que no está permitido trasmitir sin permiso...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> La más tetuda... Diría el compañero Karapálida...
> Acá parece que no está permitido trasmitir sin permiso...



en En Black Mesa Este.?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

Si, hay muchas restricciones, con eso de los Combine y un tal Gordon Freeman...


----------



## Dano (Abr 18, 2010)

Mmmmm... no creo que en alguna parte del mundo te permitan salir con 1W, si a eso le sumas un enfasado de dipolos entonces tenes una alta radio pirata....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

con un wat ,en las mejores condiciones(con dipolos) serian como 30 kilometros de alcanse quizas asta 40kilometros
con una pequeña antena telescopica yo diria unos 2 kilometros
si es mucho 100% que tiene restriciones legales en cualquier parte del planeta


----------



## rafanate (Abr 18, 2010)

Buenas @andreiu te  cuento que en mi pais (Venezuela) la nueva Ley Bolivariana de  Telecomunicaciones  no te permite transmitir nada de nada sin importar la potencia del equipo q uses y la frecuencia, para hacerlo tienes q pagar por los permisos un dineral, sino te expones a multas altisimas y hasta carcel... la unica excepcion es CB


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

no te quejes en cualquier parte del mundo ay que pagar licencias ,


----------



## tiago (Abr 18, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> con un wat ,en las mejores condiciones(con dipolos) serian como 30 kilometros de alcanse quizas asta 40kilometros
> con una pequeña antena telescopica yo diria unos 2 kilometros
> si es mucho 100% que tiene restriciones legales en cualquier parte del planeta



Bueno, esos alcances me imagino que será en terreno llano y sin edificios,a lo sumo algún arbol, yo con un dipolo en el balcón y un watio, no llego mas allá de 100 ó 150 metros,eso sí, estoy en el centro de una gran ciudad.

En cuanto a la pregunta del amigo andreiu, aquí en España con un watio no creo que te digan nada porque no te va a oir nadie y no te van a detectar, en caso de que molestes a alguien, segun quien sea ese alguien, si te denuncia te podrian rastrear y en caso de localizarte pedir que ceses con la emisión o a la proxima habrá multa.
A mi casa vinieron porque estuve probando durante casi un mes una asociación de antenas con 180 watios de potencia y lo único que me dijeron es que me desplazase a otro punto del dial, porque interferia la señal RDS de no se que emisoraen la mayor parte del centro de la ciudad (Que cosa mas extraña)...¿Como lo ves?
En la provincia de Valencia, donde yo vivo, hay censadas mas de 450 emisoras piratas que emiten con potencias de 500 a 2000 Watios y llevan ya bastante tiempo (años) y que a mí me conste no han cerrado ni una por culpa de los vacios legales.
Pero una cosa está clara, no está permitido emitir en la banda comercial.
Hasta los pequeños emisores de Ipod que se llevan en los coches con potencias que no llegan al miliwatio,han tenido su periodo oscuro hasta que se ha permitido su venta, al ver que no alcanzan mas alla del habitáculo del vehículo.

Espero que te haya podido ilustrar un poco.
Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 18, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe en Argentina hasta que potencia es legal? muchas gracias.



Y depende la frencuencia y es un rango de potencia desde el momento que por debajo de tanto no hace falta liciencia y por encima de ese tanto requieres licencia, ademas con la liciencia tienes una potencia maxima para no molestar a las radios de frecuencias adyacentes. Ademas de recaudar, la licencia sirve para eso...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2010)

Alfgu dijo:


> Por ese watio no pasa nada, si excedes de 5 W si que te pueden multar.


 
multar te multan SI TE AGARRAN , no si emites.


----------



## Dano (Abr 18, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> multar te multan SI TE AGARRAN , no si emites.



Les comento como es el tema aca, muchos son piratas y se hacen pasar como comunitarias, es su riesgo.

El modus operandi es: si te agarran la primera vez te decomisan todo lo que esté conectado al transmisor (conexion por audio).
Si te agarran la segunda vez vas a juicio y tiene pena en carcel.

Aca si no tenes licencia no podes prender ningún transmisor >100mW.

Sobre antenas no se bien como es el tema,pero supongo que no podes pasarte de ciertos métros y tamaño...

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 19, 2010)

Aqui no se si 100 mW es o no legal.
La potencia a la que hace alusión la reglamentación es la "potencia radiada", vamos que segun saque tu transmisor, sumado a la ganancia de la antena, es lo que cuenta.
Ya sabeis que si la ganancia de la antena es de ciertos decibelios,puede considerarse que se duplica o triplica la potencia de salida del transmisor. Se obtiene con una formula.
Y la potencia que arroja esa formula es la que vale.
Si no posees antena dedicada, si no que emites con una varilla telescopica, la potencia de salida del transistor es la que cuenta.
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 19, 2010)

En catalunya esta prohibido.
En Barcelona hay varias emisoras piratas desde hace muchos años, solo las que interfieren y son denunciadas por emisoras legales son clausuradas, casualmente son de sectas religiosas que el mismo dia que las cierran habren otra en otra ubicacion de la ciudad.

Como puedes ver aunque esta totalmente prohibido esta tolerado siempre que seas humilde y no molestes a nadie.

Te puedo asegurar que no es que las telecos de barcelona no hagan su trabajo, muchos de mis amigos radioaficionados han visto porurar una furgoneta nisan con varias antenas.

Si vas a emitir se respetuoso, vigila en no interferir a nadie y nadie te avisara.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 19, 2010)

Doy la razón a Tiago y a tiopepe123, siempre que no interfieras no te dicen nada.

Yo llevo emitiendo con 5 W desde el 2.006 y al día de hoy no me han dicho nada. la emisora más cercana la tengo a 0.5 Mhz por arriba y abajo. El alcance es de 3 Km en ámbito urbano (por una zona despejada), a veces, por edificios, 500 mts y cuando los sobrepasas 1 Km.

Saludos.
PD: Todo esto cambia si haces publicidad sin autorización y haces competencia desleal a otras emisoras.


----------



## andreiu (Abr 19, 2010)

yo estoy emitiendo en la banda comercial pero en el pueblo donde yo vivo es que no se pilla casi ninguna emisora y la emisora mas cercana la tengo a mas o menos 1mhz asi que molestar no creo que molese a nadie pero es que me da algo emitir sin parar hasta que un dia por la culpa de un pll de 1 watio que se lleven todos los equipos que tenga.y estoy emitiendo una cadena de internet que no hace publicidad ninguna.


----------



## tiago (Abr 19, 2010)

andreiu dijo:


> yo estoy emitiendo en la banda comercial pero en el pueblo donde yo vivo es que no se pilla casi ninguna emisora y la emisora mas cercana la tengo a mas o menos 1mhz asi que molestar no creo que molese a nadie pero es que me da algo emitir sin parar hasta que un dia por la culpa de un pll de 1 watio que se lleven todos los equipos que tenga.y estoy emitiendo una cadena de internet que no hace publicidad ninguna.



Yo he estado en emisoras situadas en pueblecitos de España, que son totalmente piratas y salen con 100,200 y 500 watios, no les dicen nada. La verdad es que a esos sitios no llegan mas que un par de emisoras nacionales y la pirata, que por supuesto hace publicidad y todo lo que quieras. No es que te anime a hacer cosas fuera de lo legal, pero tranquilo que no te ha de pasar nada, como mucho, si molestas, te avisarán y te invitaran a que le des solución, o apagando o cambiandote de frecuencia. Todo ello, claro, si no hay intención de lucro.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

No entiendo el fin. Tener una radio es para lucrar como cualquier otro negocio. Para que voy a transmitir una señal con un contenido? en ese caso con mas razon estaria molestando a quien tiene licencia, me interfiera o no. Las leyes, normas estan para cumplirse.  Pueden transmitir por internet con alcance mundial.


----------



## andreiu (Abr 19, 2010)

yo transmito por que me gusta tener una emisora y no tengo ninguna intencion de hacer algun negocio.es un vicio que he tenido de siempre.es que yo soy rumano y alli en rumania casi que me meten en la carcel por tener una emisaora hace años y utilizarla.por esto abri este tema para asegurarme un poquito.gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

Entonces como te indicaron, fijate en las normas y leyes del pais donde estas transmitiendo. Si requieres de una licencia comprala/sacala y puedes despuntar tu vicio y que no te metan preso como casi te pasa.

Cual es tu vicio? hablar por el microfono y entender que alguien te puede llegar a escuchar? o es armar un contenido con musica, comentarios, informacion, etc?


----------



## tiago (Abr 19, 2010)

Oye, que se puede tener una emisora sin animo de lucro. Yo conozco a un tio que estuvo emitiendo mucho tiempo con 50.60 watios y se dedicaba a leer libros, y en los ratos que no lo hacia ponia música.
Saludos.


----------



## andreiu (Abr 19, 2010)

mi vicio es poner musica.eso de hablar no me mola mucho.como aqui donde vivo no se pillan apenas emisoras pues lo tenia pensado de montar una emisora de musica dance.cosas de cada uno.suerte


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Oye, que se puede tener una emisora sin animo de lucro. Yo conozco a un tio que estuvo emitiendo mucho tiempo con 50.60 watios y se dedicaba a leer libros, y en los ratos que no lo hacia ponia música.
> Saludos.



Desde ya que se puede en la medida que pagues tus costos fijos y cumplas las normas. El tema del lucro es justamente para sostener la estructura de los equipos, contenido, personal, etc.




andreiu dijo:


> mi vicio es poner musica.eso de hablar no me mola mucho.como aqui donde vivo no se pillan apenas emisoras pues lo tenia pensado de montar una emisora de musica dance.cosas de cada uno.suerte



Al colocar musica debes pagar el derecho de difusion de la misma, a no ser que  la musica sea de tu autoria.


----------



## andreiu (Abr 20, 2010)

vamos que si monto la emisora me tengo que asomar unos riesgos.bueno siendo la cosa asi esperemos que no me pillen.gracias


----------



## GS BROADCAST (Jun 6, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe en Argentina hasta que potencia es legal? muchas gracias.


igual que en estados unidos, los transmisores de FM de hasta 0,1 watt no estan regulados, de ahi en mas el funcionamiento esta sujeto a la existencia de una licencia de explotacion.


----------



## GomezF (Jun 8, 2010)

Gracias por el dato. Me viene regio.

Un saludo


----------



## joakiy (Jun 9, 2010)

Un poco de luz para Argentina, México, Uruguay, Chile, España y Colombia

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_comunitaria#Cuestiones_legales

Gracias, bendita Wikipedia.


----------



## GomezF (Jun 9, 2010)

Cito: "Después de más de 20 años existen en Argentina alrededor de 4000 radios que aún no han regularizado definitivamente"

¿Les molestará una más?

Jeje

Saludos.

P.D.: mentira, yo me regularizaría si abro una.


----------



## Dano (Jun 9, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Cito: "Después de más de 20 años existen en Argentina alrededor de 4000 radios que aún no han regularizado definitivamente"
> 
> ¿Les molestará una más?
> 
> ...




4000 radios no regularizadas = 4000 espurias contaminando el espectro, si contamos solo el primer armónico... jajajaj


----------



## joakiy (Jun 10, 2010)

Como sigáis así en Argentina se va a descongelar el Polo Sur


----------



## tiago (Jun 10, 2010)

Bueno, tampoco significa que salgan desajustadas, Hay muchas emisoras "ilegales" con equipos muy bien ajustados.
...Tambien he visto emitir con 1 Kilowatio sin pasabajos


----------



## Dano (Jun 10, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco significa que salgan desajustadas, Hay muchas emisoras "ilegales" con equipos muy bien ajustados.
> ...Tambien he visto emitir con 1 Kilowatio sin pasabajos




Hay de todo, solo generalizé, por aca es muy parecido a Argentina, solo que en vez de piratas se hacen llamar "comunitarias", solo que nunca se presentaron a la URSEC para blanquearse y estar del lado legal.

Con esto no quiero decir que todas las radios comuniatrias sean piratas, pero un porcentaje alto está en negro...

Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 10, 2010)

Eh visto muchisimas emisoras legales (habilitadas por comfer en argentina) con equipos homologados que interfieren en todo el espectro, tambien las "ilegales" con transmisiones perfectas.

El problema es que el ente regulador "no regula" en muchos aspectos y no dan la posibilidad a muchisimas emisoras a poder legalizarse y de esa manera siempre van a existir este tipo de problemas.

Si legalizaran esas emisoras "comunitarias" las podrian controlar y mejorar el espectro, pero eso no ocurre


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2010)

Tienes razón,parece que todo se reduce a la compra y venta de licencias, en lugar de un control técnico riguroso. Allá donde hay dinero,todo es legal.
También es una lástima que las licencias las concedan con cuentagotas y a gente relativamente poderosa. Hay mucha tela que cortar en este aspecto,y una cosa está clara, no todo se reduce a ser legal o ilegal, creo que eso, en términos practicos es lo de menos.Aquí en España hay cantidad de emisoras de las cadenas mas poderosas e intocables que *no tienen licencia*, véase en la Wikipedia el articulo que nos presentó joakiy unos posts más arriba.

Dano, tiene muchísimo sentido lo que dices, pero tu comentario creo que atañe a todas las emisoras en general, y no sólo de banda comercial legales o no. Estas cosas invitan a la reflexión.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 11, 2010)

¿Por que no montamos "Radio ForosDeElectronica Internacional" por Onda Corta?, que como está casi en desuso seguro que no nos atrapan.


----------



## dalsaur (Jun 11, 2010)

Buenas, hace rato ando buscando las leyes que regulan la transmision radio FM en colombia, quiero saber que limitaciones hay en este pais respecto a la banda FM, es decir  si esposible transmitir en FM con un minimo de potencia permitido ( sin nesecidad de licencias )..les agradesco cualquiera informacion al respecto..

saludos


----------



## Dano (Jun 11, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> ¿Por que no montamos "Radio ForosDeElectronica Internacional" por Onda Corta?, que como está casi en desuso seguro que no nos atrapan.




Por si te interesa tuve un flash de una idea muy parecida, y no es joda, pero en frecuencias ULF, por aquí en menos de 9k no se regulan,es una frecuencia ultrabaja y esto acarrea mucho ruido de fondo, pero de seguro con muy poca potencia debes llegar muy lejos.

La idea de hacer un link por Radio de electrónicos sería un recurso interesante, pero las frecuencias mejores para usar son reguladas, así que hay que pensar fuera de la caja e inovar, no se, ustedes piensen sin límites y se pueden lograr buenas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Por si te interesa tuve un flash de una idea muy parecida, y no es joda, pero en frecuencias ULF, por aquí en menos de 9k no se regulan,es una frecuencia ultrabaja y esto acarrea mucho ruido de fondo, pero de seguro con muy poca potencia debes llegar muy lejos.



¿Por debajo de 9K?  ¿Y donde engancho pongo yo el dipolo? Tendría que hacer un curso de senderismo para instalar los dos brazos de la antena


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> ¿Por debajo de 9K?  ¿Y donde engancho pongo yo el dipolo? Tendría que hacer un curso de senderismo para instalar los dos brazos de la antena



A esas frecuencias no hay antenas, pero es lo que hay


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> A esas frecuencias no hay antenas, pero es lo que hay



OFFTOPIC: Cuando mi suegra grita lo hace un poco más abajo de los 9khz, y aseguro que por el alcance de los gritos, transmite por lo menos con un megavatio. ¿Será ilegal mi suegra?


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> OFFTOPIC: Cuando mi suegra grita lo hace un poco más abajo de los 9khz, y aseguro que por el alcance de los gritos, transmite por lo menos con un megavatio. ¿Será ilegal mi suegra?




No, así que la debes denunciar y te sacas un problema de encima.

Saludos


----------



## andreiu (Jun 26, 2010)

vaya suegra que tienes.ten cuidado aver si la van a multar por no tener licencia.saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 27, 2010)

cuidado con la suegra, que no te multen, pero si te la decomisan te sacas un peso de ensima.

Aca en paraguay solo estan permitodos el uso de pequeños transmisores como los microfonos inalambricos, los transmisores para autos, luego el resto esta regulado, pero hay hasta una potencia de 500w que se puede transmitir como comunitaria, solo se deben realizar algunos papeleos de rutinas en el ente regulador y no se permiten pasar publicidad. pero aqui hay como 900 radios piratas, incluyendo la mia, que dicen ser comunitarias cuando solo estan inscriptas como 50.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola, alguien sabe cual es la potencia que permite en ministerio aca en colombia para transmitir por fm como comunitaria


----------



## lsedr (Ene 15, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Por si te interesa tuve un flash de una idea muy parecida, y no es joda, pero en frecuencias ULF, por aquí en menos de 9k no se regulan,es una frecuencia ultrabaja y esto acarrea mucho ruido de fondo, pero de seguro con muy poca potencia debes llegar muy lejos.
> 
> La idea de hacer un link por Radio de electrónicos sería un recurso interesante, pero las frecuencias mejores para usar son reguladas, así que hay que pensar fuera de la caja e inovar, no se, ustedes piensen sin límites y se pueden lograr buenas cosas.
> 
> Saludos



saludos,
Yo pienso que debemos colocar emisoras en CB (26 y 27 mhz) que en toda América se puede utilizar sin licencias de radioaficionado...

es la mejor opción gratis que tenemos... lo demás es peligroso


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 15, 2012)

Emisora de musica en CB?


----------



## Dano (Ene 15, 2012)

lsedr dijo:


> saludos,
> Yo pienso que debemos colocar emisoras en CB (26 y 27 mhz) que en toda América se puede utilizar sin licencias de radioaficionado...
> 
> es la mejor opción gratis que tenemos... lo demás es peligroso



http://www.ursec.gub.uy/scripts/locallib/imagenes/cuadro_de_atribucion.pdf 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banda_Ciudadana

No se de donde sacaste esa información...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2012)

suegra o emisora de radio , hoy dia si transmitis a favor de el gobierno es legal, sino , no .


----------



## lsedr (Ene 16, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> http://www.ursec.gub.uy/scripts/locallib/imagenes/cuadro_de_atribucion.pdf
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banda_Ciudadana
> 
> No se de donde sacaste esa información...




en mi país no requiere licencias la banda de 11 metros. y es ahí donde creo que podemos colocar en una frecuencia específica información electrónica... no me refiero específicamente a montar una emisión permanente con música. me refiero a que es posible colocar temas especificos de electrónica en formato audio... 

NO me refiero a colocar música de forma permanente como en las emisoras comerciales...

El concepto ''emisora'' no se aplica en este caso a una emisora comercial, se aplica únicamente al verbo... bueno, en mi caso.


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 16, 2012)

muy buena idea isedr transmitir por banda ciudadana aca en la argentina tambien es libre yo empece a hacer radio y experimentar en esta frecuencia con transmisores caseros,incluso ahora esta bastante despoblada ideal para experimentar


----------



## lsedr (Ene 16, 2012)

tecnidany dijo:


> muy buena idea isedr transmitir por banda ciudadana aca en la argentina tambien es libre yo empece a hacer radio y experimentar en esta frecuencia con transmisores caseros,incluso ahora esta bastante despoblada ideal para experimentar



pues sí, la radio ha ido cambiando y hay que usar lo que pocos ya usan...

yo quiero modificar un cobra 29 o hacer otro transmisor am que ande por los 10 watts en CB


----------



## Neito55 (Sep 30, 2013)

edwos2010 dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe cual es la potencia que permite en ministerio aca en colombia para transmitir por fm como comunitaria



Las emisoras comunitarias en Colombia, son las estaciones en clase D, cuya potencia varía desde los 10 hasta los 250W.

Ahí adjunto una imagen (print screen) del "Plan técnico de fm 2011 de Colombia" (pág. 15)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales!, aca en Brasil transmissiones hechas con potencias superiores a 100mW son extrictamiente proibidas sin la previa autorizaciõn de lo ministerio de las comunicacioñes.
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jmth (Oct 1, 2013)

Según el artículo de Wikipedia, en España la potencia no importaría mientras no se esté interfiriendo con las emisoras que pagan su licencia, que son todas. Y tenemos un problema, porque hoy en día un receptor FM con un ancho de banda un poquito más grande que la media se traga 4 emisoras, y legales.

Véase una pequeña radio, completamente legal, que es novedad entre el mundo rockero, que se recibe por zonas y no mucho más allá de 30 km de su punto de emisión, y de vez en cuando se corta y escuchas la música o la conversación de otras emisoras.


----------



## morta (Oct 1, 2013)

habria que aclarar, por lo menos en Argentina, una cosa es la licencia por emitir por encima de determinada potencia y otra cosa es lo que emites.

si emitís música con 1w, a menos que sea de tu autoria, o sea licencia creative commons, te pueden caer los de SADAIC, para reclamarte los derechos de autor.

A mi lo que me saca a veces es que las emisoras legales, no les controlan armónicas, y hay muchas "piratas", que emiten con mas calidad.


----------



## davidcr85 (Oct 1, 2013)

Estrictamente la palabra "legal" no cabe aqui ya que el solo hecho de emitir en una frecuencia comercial sin la respectiva licencia ya lo hace ilegal..  Comparese por ejemplo ¿es legal conducir un auto sin licencia si lo hago a tan solo 5Km /hora ?... La respuesta es obvia.

Ahora veamos la otra cara... la realista;  si emites a 1w en ciudad probablemente no abarques mas alla de entre 250 a 500 metros de distancia, por lo que es probable que a las entidades reguladoras simplemente no les importe dicha transmision a menos porsupuesto que estes interfiriendo con otras frecuencias de radio o television mediante espurias y te planteen una queja... de eso debes cuidarte.

Hace unos años atrás en mi país Costa Rica operé una radio-emisora pirata por un cierto tiempo solo como pasatiempo y salia con una potencia de 150W usando un transistor BLF177 que luego lamentablemente se me quemo por quedarse sin ventilacion.. jeje  
Cuando salia al aire nunca tuve ningun problema con la ley ni quejas de los vecinos ya que si me cuidaba mucho de que el filtro pasa bajos hiciera su trabajo asi como tambien usar el cable adecuado entre el transmisor y la antena es un factor que influye mucho, usar cable de mala calidad en una transmision de alto poder genera calentamiento y convierte al cable mismo en parte de la antena produciendo toda suerte de fenomenos.


----------



## eduardose (Ene 1, 2014)

hola amigos.. (no se si corresponde preguntar aquí) pero quisiera saber, en caso de ponerme una radio comercial, pagar una licencia. Para dicha radio puedo utilizar equipos construidos por mi sin ningún problema.?? ya sea equipo transmisor, antena..


----------



## miguelus (Ene 1, 2014)

Buenos días.

La práctica totalidad de los países del mundo siguen las normas de CUITB (Conferencia Union Internacional Telecomunicaciones)

En España, el organismo que regula la utilización del Espectro Radioeléctrico es el Ministerio de Industria Energía y Turismo.

Para todo lo relativo a las Transmisiones, uso de frecuencias... etc. podemos consultar la página Web y en concreto el CNAF (Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias).

En el apartado concerniente a la transmisión a la banda de FM podemos leer lo siguiente (Sic)

_Radiodifusión sonora en frecuencia modulada (FM)
La nota de utilización UN-17 del Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias (CNAF) establece que la banda de frecuencias 87,5 a 108 MHz se utilizará exclusivamente por las entidades habilitadas para la prestación de los servicios de radiodifusión sonora en ondas métricas con modulación de frecuencia, y siempre de acuerdo con el Plan Técnico Nacional de Radiodifusión Sonora en Ondas Métricas con Modulación de Frecuencia. 

Las entidades habilitadas para la prestación de los servicios de radiodifusión sonora en frecuencia modulada (licencia del servicio) son: 

■La Corporación de Radio y Televisión Española, S.A., a través de la Sociedad Mercantil Estatal Radio Nacional de España (RNE). 
■Los Entes Públicos con competencia en la materia de las Comunidades Autónomas (emisoras FM autonómicas). 
■Las Corporaciones Locales mediante concesión administrativa otorgada por los órganos competentes de las Comunidades Autónomas (emisoras FM municipales). 
■Las personas físicas o jurídicas mediante concesión administrativa otorgada por los órganos competentes de las Comunidades Autónomas, o en su caso por el Estado, para la explotación en gestión indirecta.
En cualquier caso, el derecho de uso del dominio público radioeléctrico necesario para la prestación del servicio requiere del correspondiente título habilitante cuyo otorgamiento corresponde al Estado, que revestirá la forma de afectación demanial o concesión administrativa para el uso privativo del dominio público radioeléctrico (licencia de la frecuencia).

El Plan Técnico Nacional de Radiodifusión Sonora en Ondas Métricas con Modulación de Frecuencia fue aprobado por Real Decreto 964/2006, de 1 de septiembre (BOE nº 223, de 18 de septiembre de 2006)._

Repito, esto está regulado por Organismos Internacionales, y con pequeñas variaciones, todos los países las cumplen.

En España, no sería posible emitir con un "Verónica" ni con cualquier otro "Cacharro" que podamos construir o comprar por Internet 


La única posibilidad de poder utilizar uno de estos equipos sería Homologarlo, para ello, el equipo tiene que pasar una Revisión Técnica, esta revisión se realiza en los Laboratorios del Ministerio.


Os invito a ver este enlace.

http://www.minetur.gob.es/telecomunicaciones/Espectro/CTER/Paginas/CTER.aspx

En esta página podemos aclarar muchas dudas como puede ser la distribución y uso de todas las frecuencias.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2014)

En Argentina la CNC prohibe la comercialización y operación de equipos no homologados. La diferencia entre un transmisor casero y uno de primera marca homologado no es otra más que un certificado. En principio podes salir al aire con lo que dispongas y cuando llegue el momento, podes o comprar un equipo homologado  o hacer que el tuyo cumpla las condiciones de homologación y tramitarla. Estas condiciones no son ni demasiadas ni complejas. En la web de la CNC están los requisitos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 2, 2014)

en Paraguay el que se encarga del espectro radio electrico es la CONATEL, exigen que los equipos pasen una prueba antes de ser utilizados, ademas deben ser transmisores homologados, en las documentaciones exigen que se presenten adjuntos los manuales tecnicos del equipo donde especifica los detalles tecnicos del mismo, y luego de la inspeccion y que todo sea correcto te otorgan la licencia, pero no solo el transmisor debe pasar por las pruebas y condiciones, tambien la torre, el o los irradiantes entre otras cosas, ademas se agregan registros de todos los equipos conectados al transmisor como consolas, reproductores, computadoras etc.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 3, 2014)

jmth dijo:


> Según el artículo de Wikipedia, en España la potencia no importaría mientras no se esté interfiriendo con las emisoras que pagan su licencia, que son todas. Y tenemos un problema, porque hoy en día un receptor FM con un ancho de banda un poquito más grande que la media se traga 4 emisoras, y legales.
> 
> Véase una pequeña radio, completamente legal, que es novedad entre el mundo rockero, que se recibe por zonas y no mucho más allá de 30 km de su punto de emisión, y de vez en cuando se corta y escuchas la música o la conversación de otras emisoras.



Aqui en España, si le caes bien al politico de turno, emites, si no le caes bien, van a por ti.

Es así de lamentable.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 4, 2014)

en mi ciudad ya transmite cualquiera... que bonita es mi ciudad jaja


----------

